# Any Gold/silver Coin Collectors Out There?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone.

Just wanted to see if anybody out there collects coins?

Gold/Silver//Bronze.

Anything considered.

French/British etc. . .

Perhaps maybe we could exchange some info and common knowledge.

Thanks


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've got some of the Olympic 50 pence pieces... 

I tried getting into coins after my Dad left me a few (nothing special), but it just seems to be a minefield with all the different grades and so many fakes knocking about..

It's the sort of thing that you either throw yourself into or avoid I think. Not easy to 'dabble' in coin collecting.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Haha, true, there is some amount I must be honest.

I tend to try and stick with the ones that sell on.

Gold for one, no problem, will allways sell.

Silver not so much but still nice to have.

As you say it's just one of them things you either stick out or abandon after a shortwile.

Like I got all sorts from Country I didnt even know existed, not worth a lot but just nice to have as a collection.

Thanks for your comment.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I couldn't collect gold coins - to have a little lump of metal worth hundreds of pounds gathering dust when it could be on my wrist is a crime! 

The few I have are silver (all old circulation pieces - nothing collectable I fear), but I wouldn't mind one of those Canadian silver maple things.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have about a dozen proof sets from the 1980s and 1990s and two solid silver two pound coins and a solid silver one pound coin from 1988


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

I collect coins depicting my Chinese Zodiac animal. Mainly 1oz silvers coins, about 40 or so. A couple of Sovereigns too.


----------



## Rigsby (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a good site info.

http://goldprice.org/gold-coins.html


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

For kevkojak:

Yeah mate I can understand your point.

My problem is if I sold them, I would have the money wasted in about a week or two and then would be kicking myself as per usual. haha.

Learnt that one the hard way.

Im not familar with those olympic coins youhave, they seem interesting though.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

For slimjim16v and dombox40:

Sounds like you guys got quite a considerable collection.

Its nice to see and hear about different types of collection preferences.

Im not familiar at all with chinese zodiac coins.

They do sound intruiging all the same.

And for dombox yes British coins now would be more my cup of tea.

Some beautiful ones out there.

I like to collect the silver florins from King George V.

Queen Elizabeth memorial coins.

The old shillings aswell are nice even if they are not worth a lot I still think they are beautiful.

Thanks for our replys fellas.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

remb1000 said:


> For kevkojak:
> 
> Yeah mate I can understand your point.
> 
> ...


Scroll down to the 'commemorative' coins on this.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=olympic%2050p%20wiki&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDsQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FFifty_pence_(British_coin)&ei=aUYoT47PFeic0QXPo4XrBA&usg=AFQjCNG8v8XZWeibEduCbrLBca2FQPoN6Q

There are loads of limited run 50p coins, but 29 different ones for the Olympic Games. They've been in general circulation for about a year now, and most can be found on e.bay for under a quid. I've had my eyes open for them for a while and have about a dozen so far.

While these are only worth face value at the moment, a full set could pull decent cash in the future.

Most of the limited run 50p coins fetch a couple of quid on e.bay in good condition, so keep a good eye on your change!

I bought a newspaper a couple of weeks ago and got a 'Kew Gardens' 50p in my change, of which only 10,000 were ever minted. It's worth up to a tenner in uncirculated condition, mine would fetch Â£6-Â£8 on ebay with a couple of scuffs. Same with the 'Girl Guide' 50p, only 500,000 minted and I've had half a dozen of those in my change.

Check your 50p coins! (and there are a few Â£2 coins too which bring over face value).


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> It's worth up to a tenner in uncirculated condition, mine would fetch Â£6-Â£8 on ebay with a couple of scuffs.


Get your Cape Cods out!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a few silver American coins for sale soon. PM me if you're interested. Sorry if this post is against forum rules.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for your advice mate.

Sound for that link aswell I will check it out.

Id gladly keep my eyes open for theese coins, thing is I live in Ireland so wont have much hope in finding any!



Cheers for the message


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

For Mr lewjamben:

Thanks for your offer, I will keep it in mind.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Not a collector, but I have 8 gold sovereigns, which were given to me as a wedding present 40 years ago.

I have never had them valued but they are in a safe deposit box, so one day I might see what they are worth.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

not a collector but me and the wife found a really oud gold coin on the beach 2 years ago in perfect condition and was gutted i didnt have my detector with me otherwise i would have been on the beach all day.

i will get a picture up of it but i think its worth a couple of hundred quid from memory of searching about it when we got home


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Ordinarliy this topic would hold little interest to me however my mother-in-law gave us this very week a roman coin which belonged to her anty before her.

I know absolutely nothing about it or the subject but do find it fascinating to have in our possession something dating 000's of years old.

I can post a picture if this if it is of any interest to the op or other members but the description is as follows...

Bronze?

One the one side:

Figure head facing left side on with the words "TI CLAVDIVS CAESAR AVGPMIRrImr" (there are no spaces as such so no idea where they should be)

One the other side:

A soldier (?) standing full length facing right brandishing a spear and holding a shield. It has the letters "S" to the left of the figure and "C" to the right.

It's well worn!

Any help at all would be most gratefully received.

Stuart


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Ordinarliy this topic would hold little interest to me however my mother-in-law gave us this very week a roman coin which belonged to her anty before her.
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about it or the subject but do find it fascinating to have in our possession something dating 000's of years old.
> 
> ...


Just found on the web...

Claudius (41-54 AD)

TI. CLAVDIVS. CAESAR. AVG. P. M. TR. P. IMP. around bare head left.

Minerva advancing right brandishing a spear and holding a shield, S. C. is divided by her.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,

That was a nice wedding present.

Well it depends if they are half or full sovereigns.

They are probably worth just over 1000GBP for the eight of them which isn't bad you know.

I could be wrong though.

In any event that was a very nice gift to recieve.

Personaly I am intrigued by gold, there is just somthing about it that has allways been fascinating.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes it was a nice gift to receive and they will be passed on to family when I pop my clogs.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

You're looking at Â£270 - Â£300 upwards for Sovereigns, so worth about Â£2k now. Gold prices have gone crazy in the last year or two.


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

remb1000 said:


> And for dombox yes British coins now would be more my cup of tea.
> 
> Some beautiful ones out there.
> 
> ...


remb1000, I have about 5 or 6 sixpences and a shilling I recently found, 1947 on and a bit green. I was going to chuck em, but if you want I'll stick em in the post to you?

jim


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi

I had a few coins but one seemed to be made of gold, it was around the size of a 10p but quite thin, it was slightly bent too..

I recently found an image of one that's very similar with a badge shape on one side and a head on the other, it was dated 1779..

It was identical to this and appeared to be a golden Guinea..

I recall showing the coin to the MIL years ago and she put it in her pocket :threaten:

It was only recently that I found out that it's quite valuable but i'll probably never see it again :taz:

John


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sound for that Slimjim 

I dont want you going out of your way to send theese items on to me.

Cost's time and money.

I appreciate the fact you had me in mind.

Cheers for that mate


----------



## SlimJim16v (Mar 29, 2011)

Putting them in one of the many jiffy bags I get my ebay purchases in with a couple of stamps is no problem. Just a couple more posts for me and you can PM me your address


----------

